# This morning's events



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

So, this morning I woke up early to go across the street to share breakfast with my honey. When I get home later that morning, I open the door and Scotty stands in front of it (he's never jumped out or anything before) and peaks his head out (which Brandon can see across the parking lot). Well, the next thing I know is Scotty has darted OUT and behind the bushes of my place. I was stunned! Brandon starts running (to head Scotty off) but I get to him quickly enough and pick him up. As I walk to my apartment he freaks out and literally jumps out of my hands and into the apartment. PHEW! 

Then, as we're making sure Scotty is no longer freaked out, we look at Oscar (who was fine a mere two minutes before) and see that his paws are bloody and his collar is stuck on his lower jaw!! (I was in tears freaking out so bad). Well, I was trying to loosen the collar (it IS a breakaway collar, btw) so we could rotate it and undo it, but I was getting scared so as I grab the scissors, Brandon (who was restraining Oscar on the floor) says that he's got it rotated so I could pull.  After we get the darned thing off (grrrr) I checked all of his claws on the front to make sure that the blood was from the collar and not from the nails getting ripped out. 

If I never have to go through a morning like that again, I'll be SO happy.


----------



## tornangel012 (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh Jade I'm so sorry, it is so scary when you see your kitty hurt and don't know what it's from. Thank God it was minor.


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks for the hug. I'm also thanking God it was soooo minor.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I find it very interesting the way Scotty reacted to this, as if he was going to get help ?? maybe..BUT also a big part of his behavior was panic, I am sure.
I can only imagine how you felt. I'm happy it is all back to normal.
Hugs from me too!


----------



## Sheba (Dec 17, 2005)

ioana said:


> I find it very interesting the way Scotty reacted to this, as if he was going to get help ?? maybe..BUT also a big part of his behavior was panic, I am sure.
> I can only imagine how you felt. I'm happy it is all back to normal.
> Hugs from me too!


I find it interesting, too...

((((HUGS))))


----------

